# Which factors contribute most towards your GAS



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is poll is intended to be for fun...don't get too serious about it.

The poll is related to to guitars (electric and acoustic)...expanding it to amps, pedals, etc would get a bit carried away.

I am sure there are many other factors...but the polls are limited to 10.

All comments related and/or unrelated to your selections are welcome.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool poll Dave.
I'm glad that you can choose more than one.

For me, one of the biggest factors is if I'd been gassing for the model.
I can think of several that I currently have that this is the case.
Secondary choices, though as seemingly important, were sucker for a looker,
uniqueness and the excitement of a new one.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a sucker for all things "big three".......Fender, Gibson and PRS. Although I haven't owned a PRS, yet.

Sounds stupid but music 'takes me back'........I slap on my Les Paul and I'm Ace Frehley (or at least 14 again wishing I were).....my Strat ~ heck I'm the next SRV, lol...

As sad as it is, I am influenced somewhat by the guitars my idols play(ed). I think in a way we all are.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Cool poll Dave.
> I'm glad that you can choose more than one.
> 
> For me, one of the biggest factors is if I'd been gassing for the model.
> ...


I wanted a 335 style style guitar since I was about 16...I have no clue as to why. 
Maybe the symmetry of the design? I am also a huge traditionalist re: guitar designs

In general, I am quickly drawn to the appearance of a guitar.

I expect that solely the excitement of getting a new guitar (previously used or not)
will rank high in the poll...we will see...LOL

Re: your sig...Will it make sense to anyone else apart from you, the seller of the green Strat and myself?...not that I mind or anything. I'm actually pleased that you choose to use it !!

Cheers


Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! I thought that it was quote worthy Dave. It's OK to be vague, sometimes...

I think that ThePass makes an interesting point, one that I didn't check off, but should have.
Yes, even subconsiously, I think that we're influenced by players we admire.

I bought my PRS new in the early 90s, before all the numetal guys and Chad started using them.
I'd loved the styling of them from guitar mags years previous, not really from an endorser though.

I've always wanted an Explorer, just because of the coolness factor and manage to find one locally a few years ago.
Had a couple of Strats, only to find out that I'm not a Strat guy. Well not a conventional Strat, anyway.
I've always found the LPs that I liked to be out of my price range, so in came the MIJ LPs.
Steve Jones has a Burny, so I needed one too. I found an MIJ Epi Standard here in a burst and top that I love.
The Tokai LP and Orville Vee were just because they are too cool/unique.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I chose three--but mostly it would be-

It feels perfect to me..even if it looks fugly --although none of mine would qualify in my mind as any sort of ugly--but I have considered guitars that were ugly, and turned down very nice looking guitars for ones that didn't look as good.
For me how a guitar feels when I hold it and when I play it--these are the most important considerations--as long as I can afford it.
All of the guitars I've paid for were ones That when I picked them, I knew they were the one for me.
I can change just about anything else on a guitar (Although that may not be wise), but I can't change the feel--it has it or it doesn't.




 I have wanted this model since I first saw one --this was true of the Iceman--and when I found one I had to see if I liked the fell. I did--the first three I saw I couldn't afford--the fourth one was used, and I could afford it--well and I had more money by then too. It feels great to hold & play.


http://www.guitarscanada.com/poll.php?pollid=335&do=showresults 

 I just wanted a change -I like variety in my guitars--so at least some of my purchases were to get something different--especially my Mustang, 12 String & AF95


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I chose two I probably should have added one more.

The Larrivee classical felt perfect for me
The Godin 5th Ave. like wise
The Fender Strat. was a big change 
I could have gone with. I always wanted since I first saw one but have had several arch top Jazz guitars before.
so i guess for me it is the perfect fit and the big change.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool poll.

Tone and feel. 

Generally I like a guitar that does something my other guitars don't, or provides me with some sort of variation. I see lots of collections that have many of what (to me) is essentially the same guitar. I stop at 2 of the same guitar as I just don't need or use more than 2 that do essentially the same thing unless the tone is substantially different or unless I need backups for gigging.

For acoustics a classical, steel string, 12 string, baritone, all sound different, but extra six string guitars are required for alternate tunings, backup, and tone purposes. Once in a while I get another just because I dig it...that ineffable, almost spiritual nature of instruments.

For electrics the same sort of logic applies, though I have fewer variations. Singlecoils (Godins, Strats, Teles), humbuckers (Godins, Ibanezs), semi-hollow (Ibanez), pretty much covers it for me for now but I'm always shopping.

This doesn't even touch on banjo, mandolin, bouzouki, bass, autoharp, keys, hand drums...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

For me it has always been form _and_ function. I am a sucker for the classic shapes (Strat and LP) and anything that strays too far from that loses its appeal. I always wanted a 335 because I loved the look and tone of them, but when I finally picked up an early '80's one, I couldn't get past the way it hung on my body (always felt like it wanted to flop forward when I was standing) so I let it go. That was disappointing. I guess I'm gonna have to try a 339 out one of these days. 

That is why I love PRS guitars as well..they offer nice variations on the classic shapes, have some killers tones and they just look amazing (though I think that some of them have finishes that are over the top). Function (variety of tones, body shape, weight, balance, ease of setup, fretboard (I'm a rosewood/ebony guy) and the way the guitar fits my body) is as important as looks to me. And I agree with Mooh that more than two of any similar sounding guitars is overkill.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I get cravings..... being a long way from a music store and having the internet is a dangerous for that. Reality sets in when I get to a store though. 

I crave a hollowbody and bigger jazz boxes lately ..I played a forum members 64 355 that felt wonderful in my hands. I keep walking away from Epiphone models. I keep trying the Ibanez jazz boxes but don't like the feel of the poly finish. 

Damn internet... but I when reality sets in I am a Tele player mostly. I also have a fine guitar with JS Moores' humbuckers in it. So I already have my plate full. 

Strats are a guitar that I don't enjoy playing. I end up turning them down on my downstroke strum and the pickup combination just isn't me. 

I just figure that my cravings are the result of being bored...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

As much as I would love to vote for the other options. The last one really is where the gas starts and stops for me.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

The closest for me is "It can produce the exact tone(s) I need." I like to use different guitars for different sounds or styles, so the main reason I would get a new one is if it could do something my current guitars could not do.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

lots of factors for me.

almost all the above. it caught my eye...want to try something new....want something different....sometimes I have money burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

haha, don't even get my started on GAS. There's a '58 VOS LP Jr. Doublecut at the Bloor L&M that I've been playing every so often for a few months now. I want it sooooo bad, but the only way I'll be able to buy it is to sell some of me existing guitars, which I don't want to do! But it sounds sooooooo awesome!

I picked:

I'm a sucker for a good looking guitar - just like women, a good looking one is like a perfectly grilled steak, just gets me salivating!
The guitarist I admire plays this model - I don't always end up with those exact models, but it helps to know where to start. My black '72 Tele Custom RI is 100% because of Keef!
It feels perfect to me..even if it looks fugly - just like women, I've had some dogs in my time, but they felt great at the time 
I am proud of the name on the headstock - Can't deny this. I have a Mexi Strat that sounds great, but I'd go for a US model any day!
I am 100% convinced I will instantly play & sound better with this one - Just keep telling myself that _something_ will eventually help!
I just love the excitement of new (to me) guitars - Is there anything better? Really?

As you can see, I have lots of reasons for GAS, there's probably even more that weren't on that list. Man, I need to find a couple Gs fast!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Given the results of this poll (so far), the sales reps in music stores would be wise to emphasize that: 

"This new guitar will be SO EXCITING for you to own and it IS SURE to give you many of the tones you are seeking" ...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is something that I definitely cannot afford.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What provides the most "gas" for me are your posts, David, your posts.:rockon:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I will say something wrong, really wrong.

My GAS all came from Online Guitars Forums! I had the same gear until I found online forums...now I am always looking for the new stuff, searching to know the best fuzz, delay...even if I don't have money...I need to quit the internet, seriously, I am too weak for this thing.

There's a nice GT Les Paul in the emprium, I'm pretty sure this this could be the last guitar I need/want..........'till the next one!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> I will say something wrong, really wrong.
> 
> My GAS all came from Online Guitars Forums! I had the same gear until I found online forums...now I am always looking for the new stuff, searching to know the best fuzz, delay...even if I don't have money...I need to quit the internet, seriously, I am too weak for this thing.
> 
> There's a nice GT Les Paul in the emprium, I'm pretty sure this this could be the last guitar I need/want..........'till the next one!


They certainly don't help, that's for sure. Sometimes Ignorance is bliss and online forums really support that.

Before forums you don't know what's new and what's trending. Before forums I didn't know what "boutique" and handwired was. Same with true bypass, buffers and capacitance...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for me, it is "all of the above".

in other areas, i am generally immune to marketing and ad campaigns.

but when it comes to guitar gear, i am a sucker for hype, whether it's marketing hype, or guitar forum hype.

if everyone is raving about it, i gotta have it.

i showed my true colours when line six introduced the flextone modeling amp. i had to have one.

that experienced scarred me for life...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ........ when line six introduced the flextone modeling amp. i had to have one.
> 
> that experienced scarred me for life...


Good one !!

Another nomination for post of the year.

Cheers

Dave


----------

